# Ot: 3,000!!



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I reached 3,000 posts!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yea for spam!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Why the hate Ninjatune? Why?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Congratulations on 3,000!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thanks, glad to get _some_ appreciation :bsmile:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Hate? What hate? 

I'm just pointing out that we both joined the boards at the same time and you happen to have 2300 more posts that I do. Just an observation. :banana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont work... And I'm 13


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

16?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I lie about my BBB age, I dont know why...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I lie about my BBB age, I dont know why...


I would say "be a man, and tell the truth", but I guess you can't. :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I would say "be a man, and tell the truth", but I guess you can't. :clown:


He hasn't even reached puberty yet.... :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> He hasn't even reached puberty yet.... :biggrin:


 :rofl:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He hasn't even reached puberty yet.... :biggrin:



So, in others words he hasn't hit his prime.
More quality posts to come from Saint! yay!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rofl... i remember being ahead of you not long ago.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> So, in others words he hasn't hit his prime.
> More quality posts to come from Saint! yay!


 :rofl: This is my rookie year, I got like 10 more years till I start to decline :bsmile:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> rofl... i remember being ahead of you not long ago.


 Things change, dont they?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Things change, dont they?


Yup what's new heh!?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Nothin man! We need to boost more activity up in here!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

:spam:







:spam:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:rotf:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> Nothin man! We need to boost more activity up in here!


 
Well maybe a basketball thread or two would do. 

:whatever the longest thread of the summer being a religious debate.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Well maybe a basketball thread or two would do.
> 
> :whatever the longest thread of the summer being a religious debate.


 Well, I was just trying to bring in some activity, alot of our moves have been done.. So any activity is good I guess.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Well maybe a basketball thread or two would do.
> 
> :whatever the longest thread of the summer being a religious debate.


Im not surprised about the religion thread. It is a very good and interesting topic. And there was really nothing groundbreaking(like a shaq trade) this summer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Let's make this the official spam thread of BBB.net!


Saint Baller is a ............Saint!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hence the name,* Saint* Baller


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

haha. this is the perfect time to use that spam smilie. congrats. i will be hitting that number soon. Like, some time during the season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Gambino said:


> haha. this is the perfect time to use that spam smilie. congrats. i will be hitting that number soon. Like, some time during the season.


 Where've you been at Gambino?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> :rofl: This is my rookie year, I got like 10 more years till I start to decline :bsmile:


Thats vaguely pathetic, sorry.. but thats my honest opinion... you have 3000 posts in like 4 months??


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How is it pathetic?

I have little homeowrk
I play basketball like an hour a day every other hour so like 5-6 hours a day maybe

and I got alot of free time on my hands...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Just the fact that Ive been on the board for over a year and I dont have 600 posts and I probably have about as much free time as you do, but I find other things to do... I mean, your a smart poster about Mavs stuff but you also have a lot of posts just like ' :rofl: ' and other things like that


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jet said:


> Just the fact that Ive been on the board for over a year and I dont have 600 posts and I probably have about as much free time as you do, but I find other things to do... I mean, your a smart poster about Mavs stuff but you also have a lot of posts just like ' :rofl: ' and other things like that


 *Takes a seat*


I knew some good would come out of this thread.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jet said:


> Just the fact that Ive been on the board for over a year and I dont have 600 posts and I probably have about as much free time as you do, but I find other things to do... I mean, your a smart poster about Mavs stuff but you also have a lot of posts just like ' :rofl: ' and other things like that


 Well if I find something funny, I post that. But also, I'm on only one board, this one... I quit all my other boards for this site so yeah... And You might find other things to do, but I can't do much stuff around here... I live in a bad neighborhood and can only go out when my dad is home and then I go out ever other hour when he is talking to some one on the phone.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Well if I find something funny, I post that. But also, I'm on only one board, this one... I quit all my other boards for this site so yeah... And You might find other things to do, but I can't do much stuff around here... I live in a bad neighborhood and can only go out when my dad is home and then I go out ever other hour when he is talking to some one on the phone.


Trust me, there is always stuff to do in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Trust me, there is always stuff to do in a bad neighborhood.


 And that explanation doesn't really cover the late night or early morning either.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> And that explanation doesn't really cover the late night or early morning either.


 :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> And that explanation doesn't really cover the late night or early morning either.


 I get bored, and I have been sick the past couple days so thats why I have been posting in the mornings.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I get bored, and I have been sick the past couple days so thats why I have been posting in the mornings.



Why are you defending yourself? Who gives a damn that you post
alot on these boards.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It makes me feel bad that I'm unappreciated..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

You shouldn't care about what other people think about you.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm into peer pressure


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Gongrats, Saint baller :cheers:, I'm also about to reach my milestone, i'm on my way to 2000 post!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> It makes me feel bad that I'm unappreciated..


Join the club


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> It makes me feel bad that I'm unappreciated..


We appreciate your 3000 posts............


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> We appreciate your 3000 posts............


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just showing my appreciation.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

lol i really like your avatar ninja.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Gracias.... It's part of my gummy bear series. There's more to come. :biggrin:


----------

